

Ask HN: Any startup looking for a summer intern ? - vorador

Hi,<p>I'm a french student studying computer science and I'm looking for an internship in germany or in the uk.<p>I can program in C, scheme, python and ruby.<p>You can see the projects I'm working on on my github page : http://github.com/khamidou
======
eru
Judging by the comments, quite a few people in Europe seem to be interested in
a summer internship. But we face a shortage of suitable startups in the area.

What do you think of creating our own workplace? Imagine five to ten hackers
coming together for a few months. We'd rent a flat, hack together, perhaps do
some consulting work to be Ramen sustainable. (No communism implied. We'd go
Dutch on the costs.)

After getting to know each other and feeling comfortable, people could split
into small teams (three members or so) and create startup-projects, if they
want to.

Any thoughts? Please drop me a line at matthias.goergens@gmail.com

~~~
vorador
I'd love to but unfortunately an internship is required by my college, and I
don't think they'll take it very well...

But you should definitely try it.

~~~
eru
In my university they also require an internship. However in reality, all they
require is a company stamp and a signature on a piece of paper that says that
you did an internship, plus a few pages from you talking about what you did in
your internship. There's nothing barring you from incorporating with a bunch
of friends, and intern at your own company.

Of course you should do something worthwhile during that internship.

------
mrduncan
Here are a couple of companies which are currently on the front page. Since
you're looking in Germany or the UK I'm not sure how helpful this will be, but
it may be helpful to others who find their way into this thread.

Justin.tv: <http://www.justin.tv/jobs> JamLegend:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=551247>

~~~
vorador
I applied to justin.tv but they told me that they don't accept students who
aren't eligible to work in the us.

------
diN0bot
We already have a handful of interns coming on board this summer. We're
looking for a few more.

These are volunteer positions unless you are student eligible for work-study
via your school. (bilumi has been approved by MIT and Tufts for work-study,
and we'd be happy to go through that process with your school, too. One
student is leading a grant application to fund investigative journalism in
Brazil.)

You can check out the range of internships on this flyer:
bilumi.org/interns.pdf

Development-wise, I'd be happy to talk about our modules in detail with anyone
who is interested. Work areas include but are not limited to: python,
javascript, browser plugins, web design, data manipulation and analysis,
mobile and social network apps.

Some interns work remotely, some here in Cambridge, MA. We do a work retreat
weekend on the Cape that brings everyone together at least once.

<http://bilumi.org>

getinvolved@bilumi.org

------
DebatewiseDave
Hi,

We'd love your help. Debatewise.com is a non-profit debating site built in
Ruby on Rails. Our goal is to create a Wikipedia of debate, a resource full of
user-generated pro and con debates on a wide variety of different issues that
people can turn to when they want to make up their mind.

I can be contacted via the site if you're interested and want to know more.
We're based in London.

Dave

------
davbo
I've been in contact with a YC startup since Jan 18th trying to sort out an
internship for this summer, however their incompetence has forced me to just
give up with them. Hopefully you'll have better luck than me. I'm still
looking for a UK internship but have decided local companies are easier to
deal with than most startups.

~~~
pclark
where are you based? what are your skills?

~~~
davbo
I'm based in Sheffield UK, I mostly use Python where possible but write
Java/Haskell where it makes sense. I have some code up on
<http://www.davbo.org/trac> if you're interested.

~~~
LWCARAB
Hi there, I too am based in Sheffield but at Hallam (I can here the boo's from
here...). Feel free to drop me a line: lwcarab@gmail.com

------
LWCARAB
Hi there,

    
    
      I can't offer you an internship but would be interested in talking about yours projects, I am based in France and in the UK. Email: lwcarab at gmail dot com
    

Richard

~~~
davidw
Similar situation - I'd be happy to talk to you about some of the projects I'm
working on, and see if you'd like to go 50/50 on any of them.
<http://www.dedasys.com> has a few of them, but there are others. I'm located
in Italy, but am from the US.

